# Yashio Factory s13 body kit



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

I've searched the web and the forum for info on this kit but with no avail. I was wondering if anyone knew of where I can find this kit?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It was just in the latest SCC, wasn't it?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.importfan.com has the widebody kit. it's sick, but crazy expensive.


----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

Nice, but yeah, that is crazy expensive...

Any other sites?


----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *It was just in the latest SCC, wasn't it? *


Super Street:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Good luck getting a real one, supposedly it was a one off kit and anything close would be hella expensive.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

looks a lot like ing's..


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dont bomex have that for the coupe, bomex had one of those, it was orange and black.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Slade said:


> *Super Street:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of my acura buddies was stuck in stop and go traffic with that guy! they were next to each other slowly movin forward through traffic. he said i would have left many a white stains near by.

my response: "NO $HIT!"

i love S15's... (drool)


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

lol.. are you talking about the S15 chris?

cuz, that wouldn't be legal to drive in the streets.

Here's a little story about NEX's S15:

that car actually first belonged to a guy named Tommy at Complete Aero.

He and I flew out to cali to pick up that S15 (damaged) and had it towed back to dallas. (bout 2-3 yrs ago)

Tommy repaired/repainted the car - and took parts off my S15 front clip ...
(like that stock boost gauge), smic, radiator, etc.. (little stuff)

Its just weird seeing that car go from a wrecked POS - then fixed and painted w/out a motor.. then to what it is now


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought it was legal to drive on the road, just with a lot of paperwork...

of course, it might be illegal and he was just out with it for some reason.

I trust my buddy and his knowledge... i think he flat out asked the guy... said he came up behind it and thought it was a weird lookin grand am. haha


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

He was prolly just out with it...

To get it legalized.. I think its rougly $20k+
Not too sure anymore.. after I found out the figures - I just looked the other way

OR- he may have a title to a S14- and might claim the S15 is a "conversion"


----------

